# ? about dying asian hair (black) to brown



## jackie100 (Feb 21, 2009)

My hair is black now. 

If I wanted to dye it to the color of the girl on the right with the long hair, will it turn out that way if I just buy any brown hair dye and dye my hair with that, or is it necessary to bleach my base in order to achieve the desired results since I am going from a darker color to a lighter one? 









If you know any at home coloring colors/brands that can change my hair from black to this brown'ish color also please post!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 21, 2009)

have you ever colored your hair before? how long is it? obviously the best thing you can do is go to a salon for that color since its all over and if your hair is a black or even dark brown, thats lifting it quite a few shades. At a salon most color lines have a high lift brown series that can take you to that without bleaching. now depending on your length and if you have virgin hair (hair that hasnt been colored before) you might be able to get a similar color using drug store color, but its chancy.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm i have TONS of experience with this one... Sounds like you want to try and do it yourself? .. from personal experience thats not a good idea since asian hair is very hard to dye.

I wouldnt reccomend bleaching your whole hair to get the desired color because it will completely damage your hair and you'll regret it [whats the point in having a nice hair color if you'll hair will look like shitz, my hair ended up being sooo dry it felt and looked like hay that horses eat...] If your doing it yourself, the color on the box will never be the color you'll get, i find myself using dyes in light blonde to get a ligher medium brown hair color but sometimes your hair will just turn orange.. because were asian.. yeah -_-  

I would do the color change gradually. Such as..
Use light brown dye to get dark brown hair color
Use dark blonde dye to get medium brown hair color
Use blonde dye to get  lighter medium brown hair

If you can afford it, i would go to a professional salon because your hair is such a huge part of your appearance and its very easy to screw up espeically since a lot of asian hairs tend to turn red/orange when you dye it


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 21, 2009)

Palty hair dye! It's from Japan and you will most likely find it in any Asian beauty shop or Japanese variety shop (eBay too). They have great brown colors that don't require bleaching. And plus they're made for Asian hair


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 21, 2009)

mizuki~!!! Thank u!!! I found this huuuuugemongo thread on another site about Palty dye, and I MUST TRY IT. Quite a few people posted pictures and it does look great. My hair is thick, naturally nearly black and very hard to lift color wise. I'm not asian though, I'm latina.

Thankfully there are a lot of Japanese grocery stores here and I know I've seen this before, I'm definitely going to try it! Thx thx thx

eta link to the Palty thread:
soompi forums > Palty Hair Dye 411

keep in mind it's very long, but if you have patience and go through the pages you'll find a lot of helpful pictures as well as links to english instructions. Hth!


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_mizuki~!!! Thank u!!! I found this huuuuugemongo thread on another site about Palty dye, and I MUST TRY IT. Quite a few people posted pictures and it does look great. My hair is thick, naturally nearly black and very hard to lift color wise. I'm not asian though, I'm latina.

Thankfully there are a lot of Japanese grocery stores here and I know I've seen this before, I'm definitely going to try it! Thx thx thx

eta link to the Palty thread:
soompi forums > Palty Hair Dye 411

keep in mind it's very long, but if you have patience and go through the pages you'll find a lot of helpful pictures as well as links to english instructions. Hth!_

 
Ah i <3 soompi

Please post before and after pix for us if you can after trying it!


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank u so much for the tips... I will read the soompi thread now about Palty but if it sounds too complex I might try a salon. Do you think going to a regular salon will be ok, will they be good at lifting black hair or would it be better to go to a asian salon? 

I'm in O.C btw so if you have any recs that would be great. 

I have dyed my hair but that was probably over 5 years ago.


----------

